# Maine Coon Club Show - Saturday June 26th



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Is anyone going? I'm planning to take my two boys, it'll be our first show 

Regarding which, I have a bit of a delicate question. How do you take cat litter with you? I was thinking of popping it in a tupperware container, but I'm sure there must be an easier way...


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You can do all sorts of things.... They do usually (never been to a show that doesn't) sell litter there for something like 50p for the show. You could use sandwich bags, tupperware, take a full bag if you are taking two cats.... all sorts really.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> You can do all sorts of things.... They do usually (never been to a show that doesn't) sell litter there for something like 50p for the show. You could use sandwich bags, tupperware, take a full bag if you are taking two cats.... all sorts really.


Cunning. Thanks for the tip  Are you taking your girl? I love your breeder prefix, by the way...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mine usually goes in a tupperware box. that way the lid stays on and it can't get ripped like a bag could and spill everywhere.

good luck @ the show.:thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Cunning. Thanks for the tip  Are you taking your girl? I love your breeder prefix, by the way...


No. She's having some time off at the moment for her coat to come back.

Thank you.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I would love to go but just too far for us. We will be at the MCBS show in July instead. Good luck, take some pics if you can :thumbup:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Wendy1969 said:


> I would love to go but just too far for us. We will be at the MCBS show in July instead. Good luck, take some pics if you can :thumbup:


I will do, and thank you! The boys' breeder is coming over tomorrow to help me give them a bath and get them all spanking gorgeous before the show, very excited now


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You're in for some fun. Be ready to get soaked.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Is anyone going? I'm planning to take my two boys, it'll be our first show
> 
> We are going ,taking my two ,her ladyship Lulu after 2nd Imp and Fluff after his 2nd GR .
> 
> If you need any help ,give me a shout ,only too happy to give a hand


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I will be their with my two I am driving Julie over to the show as well so their will be lot of help hun  

IF your two are mad I may blame myself lol I was their when they were both born aswell x


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Tinks magic said:


> I will be their with my two I am driving Julie over to the show as well so their will be lot of help hun
> 
> IF your two are mad I may blame myself lol I was their when they were both born aswell x


Aww, thank you! I can't wait to meet you and your lovely cats. Hopefully I won't do anything stupid, lol.



poshmog said:


> We are going ,taking my two ,her ladyship Lulu after 2nd Imp and Fluff after his 2nd GR .
> 
> If you need any help ,give me a shout ,only too happy to give a hand


Cool! I'll send you a PM poshmog and swap details so I can look out for your cats


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope you ahve been warned i am the nutty one lol! 

My two normally misbehave at shows so always me looking embarresed lol! 

You wont do anything stupid hun lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think we have a show brag from yesterday!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

awwww i didnt go.....was working  plus anyhow, im not obliged to go now, i show wegies since i went over to the darkside


----------

